# Tcr Setup



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just curious...with the compact geometry do the same basic rules apply to setup? On regular frames the the front hub should not be visible while on the hoods...for me to achieve that on the compact sizing the seat has to be waaay back. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

RP32/17 said:


> Just curious...with the compact geometry do the same basic rules apply to setup? On regular frames the the front hub should not be visible while on the hoods...for me to achieve that on the compact sizing the seat has to be waaay back. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Compact geometry doesn't change the setup at all. The virtual top tube length plus stem has to match your fit or existing setup. 

The front hub being blocked by the bars is not a standard. A position that you're comfortable with may be on either side of that "rule of thumb". 

The starting place has to be the saddle setback from the bottom bracket and usually starting with knee over pedal spindle (KOPS). Once that's correct, then set the stem length. Never use the saddle setback to adjust the toptube/stem length.


----------



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks wasfast....that helps alot, think I may need to change stem length.

RP


----------

